# Online Booking



## slum808 (Jan 19, 2012)

I was able to log on to the Online Booking today. Of course by the time I wake here, the mad rush is over. The search feature seems pretty easy to use. You select the dates of travel, select your resort, then select your room types. After it pauses for 15 seconds or so, it tells you which of your dates are available or which are not. It has an option to waitlist all of the dates you requested. I was looking at 2-bedrooms at Aulani for June, July, and August. Since my primary search was unavailable, it shows you multiple alternatives. For Aulani it gave me all the two bedroom view types as alternatives. Except for 1 or two nights here and there. There are no 2-bedrooms available up to and including Aug 19. There is OV Grand villas available for Memorial day weekend if anyone is interested, but those use up my years points in one night. The system treats 2-Bedroom lock-offs as a seperate category, so you'll need to run a seperate search. 

It wouldn't let me search farther than the 7 month non-home window. 
It wouldn't let me book a ressie that spanned two UYs. I would have to make two seperate ressies for that or call. 
It wouldn't let me enter date for a whole month, it says it exceeds the maximum booking length. Didn't try to figure out what it was, But check out defaults to a week after the check in. 
It gave me an error when I tried to book a grand villa that was way more points than I had available. 
It did let me search for dates this year, even though I'm out of points. I didn't hit book, but I'm assuming it would let me borrow my points. 

I didn't see anywhere what times the system is available for booking. I'm hopeing its the same as Member services. If its different it would be a disadvantage to those with out internet. Okay, I guess my selfish side wishes they would open at midnight est since that would be 6 pm here. Its a pain to have to wake up at 3 am to book something. 

Steve


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Jan 19, 2012)

Another functionality which was added was the ability to confirm the details of existing waitlists online.  Its in the Planning Center under My Membership on the right side of the page.  -- Suzanne


----------



## lily28 (Jan 19, 2012)

Can I cancel a reservation online? If yes, I can't find it. Thanks


----------



## slum808 (Jan 19, 2012)

lily28 said:


> Can I cancel a reservation online? If yes, I can't find it. Thanks



After logging in, click on "vacation center" on the right. Then on the left click up coming reservations. Find your ressie and click on it. There should be a link to cancel.


----------



## lily28 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thank you. I will try it.


----------



## dvc_john (Jan 20, 2012)

It appears that the online hours are much longer than MS.
For 11month / 7 month windows, you can book beginning at 8am et.
I made a booking today (Jan 20) for Dec 20 at 8am et.
Borrowing is part of the process if necessary.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 20, 2012)

dvc_john said:


> It appears that the online hours are much longer than MS.
> For 11month / 7 month windows, you can book beginning at 8am et.
> I made a booking today (Jan 20) for Dec 20 at 8am et.
> Borrowing is part of the process if necessary.



I was able to get on last night. From just looking around at it and playing a bit I was rather surprised. I tried a booking that required  borrowing and it let me pick which contract to borrow from 1st. Must save those VB points for the Beach Cottage! 

This is from someone who had the ADR system crash on them at 5:45 am 180+10 days out for a check in Saturday b4 T-giving the year it went live. System opens up at 5:30 am. 

So I have been a little leary of Disney IT ventures.  But it seems pretty easy


----------



## rhonda (Jan 20, 2012)

JUST BOOKED MY FIRST DVC RESERVATION using the NEW ONLINE RESERVATION SYSTEM!

Yippie!  At about 5a PT, I booked my first reservation using DVC's new online reservation system!  I'd been poking about the system on/off since 10p PT last night ... and found a Fri/Sat night at Grand Cali for April 2012.  Woot!


----------



## durrod (Jan 20, 2012)

*Great!*

I play with it and the only thing i can say is that is GREAT!
You can check availability and book, it even gives you other available options to consider with out having to search again. All with out nonsense complicated rules like housekeeping credits or transaction limits or fee for this or fee for that. Love dvc flexible and simple system. Dvc owners have been a long time waiting for this


----------



## Amy (Jan 24, 2012)

I can't seem to get the online booking page to load tonight.  Can anyone else get into the online booking system right now?


----------

